# RTV New Schedule



## LMckin

It looks as if RTV has changed the shows they air. These are all gone from my local affiliate:

Marcus Welby, M.D.
Alfred Hitchcock Hour
Suspense Theater
A-Team
Knight Rider
Ironside
Airwolf
Kojak
Adam-12
Dragnet
Emergency!
McHale's Navy
Leave It To Beaver
Buck Rogers in the 25th Century

among many others. All of those shows and any references to them are gone from their website and the "Shows" page is blank.

The schedule now has I Spy, Bill Cosby Show, Daniel Boone, Starsky & Hutch, The Saint, Cold Case Files, Da Vinci's Inquest, Police Story, Zorro, Route 66, "Movin' On" (?), Robin Hood, Celebrity Kitchen, and some other stuff. Weekends have a lot of stuff that doesn't even have to do with classic TV. A show entitled Steel Dreams (a show about vehicle fabrication), Road Classics (a show about old cars), The Great Outdoorsman, Little Miracles (a show about families with sick children), "Intelligence", "Comedy Shop", and Distant Roads (a show about culture).

Read more: http://www.sitcomsonline.com/boards/showthread.php?p=4570509#post4570509#ixzz1QVOc495R


----------



## SayWhat?

They've rotated their schedule for a while now, Shows come, shows go.

I've been waiting for a long time for "Police Story" to come back. If it's the original "The Saint", that's fine too.

"Movin' On" had Claude Akins, Frank Converse and Rosie Grier as truckers (think the 70s CB 10-4 good buddy era).


----------



## AntAltMike

It has to happen, as ratings drop from near zero to nearer to zero. I stopped watching The A-Team and Dragnet a while back, but I love The Saint and could watch Da Vinci's Inquest if nothing was worth watching in its time slot. I was hoping that one of these rerun channels would pick up Mannix, which had a really long run on TV Land, and I'm surprised that no one has found a profitable niche for NYPD Blue or LA Law.


----------



## n3ntj

After a while, all episodes of these shows are shown. They have to cycle in new shows from time to time to keep it fresh.


----------



## Jim5506

Hey, maybe I'll watch this weekend.


----------



## SayWhat?

New schedule is now posted and they've also brought back "The Naked City", one of the great old time cop shows. _There are eight million stories in the Naked City ..... _

Saturday morning has "The Archies"


----------



## fluffybear

n3ntj said:


> After a while, all episodes of these shows are shown. They have to cycle in new shows from time to time to keep it fresh.


There is a rumor floating around that Comcast pulled the NBC-Universal library out of the syndication marketplace in an effort to create their own classic sub-channel for NBC stations.

Sadly, RTV has been delegated to a bit-starved digital low power station here in the Atlanta area that I'm lucky to pick up on a good day..


----------



## AntAltMike

The've now replaced their 5:00 AM to 10:00 AM Sunday programming with infomercials. Now all that is available Sunday morning is Law and Order on TNT.


----------



## AntAltMike

Is RTV even economically viable with this pathetic channel offering? I see that they are now showing a Canadian Broadcasting rerun named "Intelligence" on weekends that only has 13 total episodes. Other than "The Saint", I no longer watch that channel at all. Can this programming lineup generate enough advertising revenue to even pay for the electricity needed to broadcast it?

Why have so many hour-long dramas fallen into re-run limbo? NYPD Blue, LA Law, The Practice, Murder One. Are these being shown anywhere?


----------



## SayWhat?

I'm recording more off it now than ever before. "Police Story" and "The Naked City" are two of the all-time classic police dramas. "Peter Gunn" isn't bad either.

I'd be fine if "NYPD Blue" & "LA Law" never ran again.


----------



## AntAltMike

_"Ipsa this, you pissy little *****"_

- Andy Sipowicz, delivering the greatest witless comeback of all time.


----------



## nuzzy

I wish they would bring back retro Saturday morning cartoons


----------

